# Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (Gradation Buttons)



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

In Europe, if you order a Phaeton with cruise control, but without active cruise control, you can get 6 buttons to control the cruise control system. In addition to the 4 buttons that we get in North America (on, off, set, and resume), there are buttons marked 'GRA +' and 'GRA -'. These are gradation buttons, and when you tap one, it increments or decrements the set speed in 10 km/h (6 MPH) steps. I had always thought that it was necessary to have the active cruise control system (automatic distance regulation) to get the gradation buttons, however, I saw a Phaeton at the German owner's GTG this summer that had these buttons, but not ACC. So, I ordered a replacement button set for my Phaeton.
Installation should be quite simple - just remove the existing 4 button set, and install this 6 button set, then change the coding of the steering wheel controller (controller 16) from xxx*3*x - which indicates a 4 button cruise control set - to xxx*1*x, which indicates a 6 button cruise control set, but no ADR thumbwheel. By example, for my car, the J453 steering wheel controller is coded to 232, so I will need to change this to 212. I might need to reset the controller after I do this, I'm not sure just yet.
The Phaeton and the Touareg share common steering wheel components, and as far as I know, the coding of the J453 steering wheel controller is the same on both vehicles. So, this retrofit might, perhaps, be implemented on a Touareg as well, though obviously I have not tried it - nor have I ever seen a Touareg with either ACC or gradation buttons. More information about ACC can be found at this thread: Active Cruise Control - Details and Photos.
Below are some photos that illustrate what I am talking about.
Michael
*European Phaeton, with a 6 button cruise control set but no ADR thumbwheel.*
_This is the part I ordered._








*What the part looks like*








*The part number*


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (PanEuropean)*

Peter said he cannot order this part here in the US. Hope we can find a dealer in England that can help us.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (fly4food)*

Insh'Allah... I'll try my best.
Michael


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (PanEuropean)*

That's strange. My resume button has a '+' and my set button has a
'-', and they both work to add or subtract 1mph with each push. This is not my imagination. I've done it many times- so why would you want to go to this trouble if yours is the same as mine?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (Jack Orr)*

Hello Jack:
The control shown in the photos above has 6 buttons on it, rather than the 4 buttons that you and I have on our control. The extra two buttons are the ones labelled 'GRA +' and 'GRA -'. One touch on either of these buttons causes the car to increase or decrease speed in 10 km/h (6.3 MPH) increments, rather than the 2 km/h (1.2 MPH) increments we get if we tap the + or - buttons.
In other words, the driver has the ability to bump speed up or down in larger increments, with a high degree of precision. Two rapid, consecutive taps will give a 12 MPH change either up or down. With the present 4 button system, you have to hold the + or - button down until the speed reaches the new setting you want - which means you have to be observing the speedometer - rather than looking out the window - to determine when to release the button when making a speed change.
Michael


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (Jack Orr)*

I agree with Jack, the NA system is easy to use and the control +/- works well. OTOH, some of us just like to have things different and love to work on a project! For me a start/stop button is much more appealing.
Rob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (Gobuster)*

We'll have to organize a 'SouthEast USA Start Button installation GTG' this fall at David's place in LA (lower Alabama).
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (Gobuster)*

Yes, everyday I wish I had my keyless start.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (dcowan699)*

I'll be happy to host that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Another question. Is it possible to get the wood grain steering wheel ordered to NA and has anyone found out the cost of that? I'm checking on it at my dealership and I'll let you guys know what I find out.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Sounds like a great idea for a GTG! I must search out the parts list and start ordering! Really, the keyless entry without the button is just about useless. 
Rob


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (Gobuster)*

Please post the parts list, prices and the ordering source when you get them all. 
Maybe I could host a GTG in Scottsdale this winter providing an extra excuse to visit besides getting away from the SNOW, so we can put in some start buttons here also. 


_Modified by GripperDon at 4:20 PM 8-4-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_Please post the parts list, prices and the ordering source when you get them all...

If you are referring to the start button installation (requires keyless entry to have been installed as a factory option), the complete information for that retrofit is here: Retrofitting Keyless Start to North American Phaetons. The link to the writeup about that retrofit, as well as the writeup about most of the other retrofits we have done, is listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) under the heading "Phaeton Upgrades and Modifications After Delivery - Discussions, Photos and 'How-To's'". This heading can be found at the third post down from the top on the Table of Contents page.
The Table of Contents page is 'pinned' to the top of page 1 of the forum, as a 'sticky' thread.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_Please post the parts list, prices and the ordering source when you get them all. 

_Modified by GripperDon at 4:20 PM 8-4-2005_

Don,
I believe I have all the parts listed in the "southern GTG" thread at the top of the thread list. It is about 6 or 7 posts down on that thread. If anyone sees that I missed something, let me know immediately.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (dcowan699)*

I just realized that I forgot to complete the write-up of how to refit this switch. It is an easy modification, but you need to do a bit of re-coding of the car with a diagnostic scan tool when you are finished. If you don't have a diagnostic scan tool, you can just drive the car to your dealer and have them recode (re-enable) the cruise control system for you. The cruise control won't function until it is re-enabled, but other than that, the car will be fully functional.

*Turn the steering wheel upside down to gain access to the airbag removal holes*
















*Insert either a special airbag removal tool, or, a flat screwdriver with a wide blade and a short handle.*








*The following photos show what you are trying to accomplish with the screwdriver when you remove the airbag.*
































*Remove these 4 tiny screws.*








*Remove these 2 big screws.
Also, remove the flat wire connectors that lead to the button bars on either side.*








*Lift the stamped aluminum housing off the airbag.*








*You can now lift the switch out of position, and install the new switch.*








*This is the part number of the 6 button (no thumbwheel) switch.*








*Change the coding of the Steering Wheel Electronics Controller (controller 16)*
The old coding was 232, the new coding will be 212.








*Re-enable the cruise control system using the Coding II function.*
Complete details are provided within the label file.








*That's it, the job is done.*


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (PanEuropean)*

Michael, great post as usual with excellent pictures. One question, does the new switch's Gra + and + buttons actually change the speed 6 mph or 1.2 mph? I thought I read somewhere that they didn't perform as advertised.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (car_guy)*

The GRA buttons increment and decrement the speed by 2 km/h (about 1.2 MPH. Long ago, I had the misunderstanding that they incremented the speed by 10 km/h (an increment associated with ADR) - so, that earlier error was incorrect information published by me.
I tried this new 6 button control out on my recent trip to David's GTG. Although it doesn't really provide any functionality that we can't already get from the 4 button control (pressing SET or RES while the cruise control is engaged will also increment or decrement speed), I preferred having the stand-alone buttons for set point control. The VW cruise control systems indicate (on the instrument cluster display) if the cruise control system is enabled, but does not indicate if the system is engaged. 
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (PanEuropean)*

I finally figured out where I got the wrong information I posted above (about the 10 km/h speed increase when the GRA + button is pushed) - it came from the owner manual.
There are two different descriptions of how the GRA buttons function in the North American owner manual (this, despite the fact that no NAR Phaetons are equipped with them). The first description applies to cars that have cruise control but no ADR, and the second description applies to cars that have ADR.
Michael
*NAR Phaeton Owner Manual - page 129 (Cars without ADR)*








*NAR Phaeton Owner Manual - page 135(Cars with ADR)*


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (PanEuropean)*

How much is the part (6 buttons)?


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (dcowan699)*

Lower Alabama in the fall sounds great to me, assuming they have my keyless entry worked out by then (see 30K Service/Prayer Request for progress or lack of it so far!)
Alabama would probably be easier for me than the summer GTG in lower Florida. 
I want to add the keyless start and lower the car.
Thanks!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (rrussell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rrussell* »_How much is the part (6 buttons)?

I just checked with my exporter and should be able to offer this for $149. I will order a few today. 
BTW Randy - I have some presents for you. One small item from my local dealer remains to arrive and then it's Christmas in April.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (PanEuropean)*

Even though we do not get the 6 buttons in north America, the 4 buttons act the same as the 6. You can increment and decrement speeds with the buttons with the + and - on them. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (dzier)*

David - I think we are missing nothing. The 6 button cruise control is clearly a personal preference addition. I may consider this mod after I add the push button start.


----------



## minimalist (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control WARNING*

Hello. First, thank you so much for the post and the photos. Next, I would like to save people from the same idiocy I inflicted on my Touareg.
Never having tried the procedure I did not really know what it should feel like when inserting the screw driver in the wheel. I also did not know at what ANGLE to hold the screw driver (it is quite clear the blade should be oriented vertically). 
Here are two hints - when the screw driver blade is inserted properly, it feels like a very positive engagement - like the proverbial key in a slot. Second, the screw driver should be angled so you are inserting the blade close to the top edge of the airbag (really the bottom edge as you have turned the wheel upside down). You cannot do any harm if you keep missing above where you are supposed to go but...
If you go too low you can break the ribbon cables that feed the steering wheel buttons. I will never admit how I know this but I know this with great certainty.
rgds


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control WARNING (minimalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minimalist* »_Never having tried the procedure I did not really know what it should feel like when inserting the screw driver in the wheel. 

Thanks for sharing that experience with all of us. I was not at all sure how to take the steering wheel airbag assembly out of the car before I began this project, so, I took my car up to the VW dealer to get some "one on one" instruction and hands-on training from the techs at my VW dealership before I started work.
There are some tasks - notably removal of the driver airbag, and re-installation of the handgrip on the shift lever - that you just can't master without one-on-one personal instruction from someone who is already quite experienced in doing the job. 
Michael
*The area being discussed...*


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control WARNING (PanEuropean)*

I happened upon this thread, and though I'd post for all of your benefit. To anyone reading this, *Disconnect the battery before working on airbags!!!* They aren't something you want to mess around with. It seems like it would be obvious, but it's good to CYA in this day and age.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control WARNING (classicjetta)*

That is not always necessary, although it is necessary in some circumstances. For this particular procedure, as long as the ignition remains off throughout, there are no concerns.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control WARNING (PanEuropean)*

I just bought a used airbag because mine has some scratches on the VW logo. Wondering if the scratches can be buffed out without risk of blowing the bag?



_Modified by Paldi at 1:23 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Can't help with the parts, but as for buffing the scratches I'd be careful; the logo on the wheel isn't silver plastic over black, it's the other way around. If you start polishing you may indeed get rid of the scratches but you'll also end up with a featureless silver disk! Although I haven't tried yet, I thought I might try using a cotton bud with some Brasso and rub between the black areas.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control WARNING (Paldi)*

Fred:
I would be very reluctant to use an airbag unless it was exactly the part number required for a specific vehicle. Those things are explosive, and you don't know if it is a single stage airbag, dual stage airbag, whatever.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control WARNING (PanEuropean)*

OK, I will send it back. It was scratched too, and I had a generally good experience restoring it. I feel very confident that my own wheels badly scratched logo can be repaired now that I've got the hang of it.


_Modified by Paldi at 10:24 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control WARNING (Paldi)*

OEMpl.us & Michael
Need the pix from this thread for my cell phone prep write-up.
Eric


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control WARNING (Fighterguy)*

Eric - I believe the zipped PDFs from Paul (PretendCTO) covered this installation, including all the photos. He posted them here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3613797. 
Jim


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control WARNING (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_OK, I will send it back. It was scratched too, and I had a generally good experience restoring it. I feel very confident that my own wheels badly scratched logo can be repaired now that I've got the hang of it.

_Modified by Paldi at 10:24 PM 5-19-2007_

Paldi,
Can you explain what you did to restore it? Mine is scartched too and I wanted to give it a shot... I can't see how it would get scratched in the first place (I'm the second owner..)
Thanks!!
Mike


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control WARNING (Fighterguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fighterguy* »_OEMpl.us & Michael
Need the pix from this thread for my cell phone prep write-up.
Eric

You are welcome.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## MissEvil (Aug 4, 2007)

*Cruise control switch Touareg*

In the seventh picture lower arrow, what do you mean by "be alert for this cable!"? I don't see a cable going into that area.


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,
I do not know your name, so please read this.
You will not see that cable unless you have a heated steering wheel.

Gabriel


----------



## johnnyjiang (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi all,

I am having problem recoding it. On my laptop the coding II is grey and not clickable. When I try to click the surety acres button in the right bottom corner and put the value in, it says key is invalid. The key is my key and has no problem. What should I do?

Thanks,

Johnny


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

I recently had a problem with cruise control not working on a Phaeton I just purchased. It turns out the ECU never had it activated. I suspect the dealer replace the ECUs at some point. It did cause a second fault once activated:

18055 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus 
P1647 - 004 - 

Eventually I figured out you have to enable it on BOTH ECU's or that fault shows up. Thought I would mention this in case anyone else comes across it. Probably highly unusual to find one without it activated.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Drehkraft said:


> I recently had a problem with cruise control not working on a Phaeton I just purchased. It turns out the ECU never had it activated. I suspect the dealer replace the ECUs at some point. It did cause a second fault once activated:
> 
> 18055 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus
> P1647 - 004 -
> ...


Do you have a W12?


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

Yes W12.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Drehkraft said:


> Yes W12.


V8s only have one engine controller if that's what you were referring to. 

We W12 owners are "special" and get two engine controllers. I think the V10 TDI might also have two.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Fun trivia-

The w12 uses the exact same ecu and programming for each bank... literally nothing tells the car which is where, but they perform different functions depending on where they are plugged in once installed.

Years ago Dennis had a fault on his old W12 that didn’t resolve through normal trouble shooting and parts replacement.

When I looked at the pinout, and determined the functional difference in processing on the cars end, I suggested we try switching the ECU positions. Car started right up, no errors, and to my knowledge behaved happy ever after. 🤪


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

